# Ferries from hell (sorry Hull)



## brightsparkretired (Sep 26, 2008)

We have decide to spread our "wings" & go abroad this year. Wife is 70 looking 8 68 & would like to go to Floriade so I would drop her off there & I would continue on to Amsterdam, for a bit of culture! Any suggestions with itineries,maps,sites, best time to travel & not to travel ferries from Hull anything that u would think would be helpful would be appreciated.
Tel


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*hull*

Ferries from Hull are good.

Avoid July & August.

TM


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

http://www.floriade.com/visit-floriade/accommodation-and-recreation/overnachten?filter=Campsites

Just google camping for floriade.
Plenty of choice.

As for Amsterdam, keep your hands on your wallet.
Dave p


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Aire*

If it is Limburg you are interested in. I can point you in the right direction.

Plenty of Cycling opportunities.
Aire for £5 a night inc Water & Waste.
Thermal Baths 
Horticulture events at Venlo.

TM


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Amsterdam for a solo male?    :lol: 

tony


----------



## mgw (Mar 27, 2007)

you could sail from Newcastle but ferry not as good as ferry from Hull


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Hull*



mgw said:


> you could sail from Newcastle but ferry not as good as ferry from Hull


And more expensive.

You could drive down to Harwich. Stena Line accept Tesco Deals so you could go for FREE.

TM


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Hull*



teemyob said:


> You could drive down to Harwich. Stena Line accept Tesco Deals so you could go for FREE.
> 
> TM


Thumbs up for Stena from me too.
Re the tesco deals, bear in mind that they are limited to £210 rtn & £105 one way so you might just squeeze a freebie on a day crossing but unlikey overnight.
It will still take a big chunk off the total cost though. 

Pete


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Hull*



peejay said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > You could drive down to Harwich. Stena Line accept Tesco Deals so you could go for FREE.
> ...


A Motorhome day return starts at around £148. So that means that with the £10 booking fee, there will be £52 spare for meals or a day cabin.

TM


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Hull*



teemyob said:


> A Motorhome day return starts at around £148. So that means that with the £10 booking fee, there will be £52 spare for meals or a day cabin.
> 
> TM


Thats a great price Trev, how did you get that?

Pete


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Hull*



peejay said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > A Motorhome day return starts at around £148. So that means that with the £10 booking fee, there will be £52 spare for meals or a day cabin.
> ...


TinterWeb Pete....

£148 for a Motorhome up-to 6m Long
£174 for a Motorhome up-to 10m Long (Currently same for up-to 12m Long).....

BOOK EARLY!

TM


----------

